# cube explorer for 5x5x5?



## x-colo-x (May 26, 2010)

Hi, 
I would know if there's a program as cube explorer for the 5x5x5 
or if there isn't, someone can find for me an algorithm similar to the parity algo of M2 but that rotates only the middle layer and exchanges the three edges of UB with the three of UL ?
Thanks


----------



## ben1996123 (May 26, 2010)

want cube explorer for all cyoobs nao.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 26, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> want cube explorer for all cyoobs nao.



O RLY?


----------



## x-colo-x (May 26, 2010)

I'm trying to solve edges of 5x5x5 bld with M2 but I need some algorithms, I only asked if there's a program similar, i don't want c.e. for all cubes, ..


----------



## Kirjava (May 26, 2010)

x-colo-x said:


> algo




Boiling with rage.


----------



## qqwref (May 26, 2010)

Nope, there is nothing like CubeExplorer for the 5x5, and there won't be at any time in the next decade or two. There are just too many positions to search through, even if you break the cube into two steps like CubeExplorer does. Keep in mind, the 5x5 has about as many positions as 3.8 3x3s, so you'd need something like 7 steps to be able to solve each one as easily as in CubeExplorer (which has two steps for solving the 3x3). But the Two-Phase Algorithm wouldn't work easily with three steps, let alone seven...


----------



## Shack (May 26, 2010)

I do: m2 F2 Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2 F2 y T-perm y' F2 Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2 F2 and the J-perm on the back


----------



## Stefan (May 27, 2010)

D' L2 D' Rw2 Uw2 B2 r2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 M2 D' L2 D


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 27, 2010)

F' U x u' 2U' m2' x' U2 2f U2 m2' U2 2f U2 2f2 U2 F' U' F (SiGN notation)

Not sure if this qualifies, but it is the best I can come up with.

Edit:
4r u' 2U' m2' x' U2 2f U2 m2' U2 2f U2 2f2 U2 F' L'
(He didn't specify whether or not the tredges were to be oriented or not, so this algorithm is just as valid as the other).

Edit:
Using different set-up moves and optimizing,
L'2 U' 3u2' y' m'2 x' U2 2b U2' m'2 y U2 2r U2 2r2 U2 L U2 z y2
which can be translated to the 4X4X4 like so: L'2 U' u2' y' m'2 x' U2 b U2' m'2 y U2 r U2 r2 U2 L U2 z y2


----------



## x-colo-x (May 27, 2010)

thanks, stefan's algorithm is perfect


----------



## Cubepark (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Stefan
I thought of a way to solve the 5x5 Blind, is pretty easy, 80% is how to solve the 4x4. I missed only the algorithm for the parity of the centers. It 's a slow method. I solve 4x4 blind on 24/26 minutes minutes, I am old, I take it easy. I think x-colo-x could stay on 14 minutes. After the Italian Open will try to write a guide ... 
GOD Bless The BLD


----------



## Stefan (May 27, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> D' L2 D' Rw2 Uw2 B2 r2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 M2 D' L2 D



Or using the other usual 3x3x3 parity alg:
U' F2 U' Rw2 Uw2 F2 r2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 M2 U' F2 U

It's U' F2 U *M2 *U' F2 U with Rw2 Uw2 F2 *r2 *F2 Uw2 Rw2 mixed in. Might be easier (and better to prevent errors) to spend a few extra turns to do these one after the other. Extra super bonus points if someone can neatly combine the ideas of the two algs so that the middle M2 and r2 moves are combined in one turn.


----------



## Cubepark (May 27, 2010)

What can I add Stefan? thanks a lot, I think it's perfect! with U2 solve the centers , as in 4 x 4 bld. For centers that form the cross used m2.
to the edges using the same algorithm of 4x4, central to the edges using M2, is quite simple, a bit long, but to me it works! As Woody Allen says,Whatever Works!


----------

